# 2010 Olympic Torch Relay - final day



## brianT (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's some photos I took this morning of the final day for the 2010 Vancouver Olympic Winter Games torch relay.  I've never really done photojournalism before.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## mdtusz (Feb 12, 2010)

#5 is great! It's a shame the end of the flame is a bit cut out though.


----------



## matfoster (Feb 12, 2010)

enjoy the Games, Brian! 
hopefully get a moment to watch some coverage at some stage. for me the final image i find the most interesting - a fairly original idea that one. i like them all...good to see these!


----------



## matfoster (Feb 12, 2010)

btw - i forget to ask - how many shots did you take of the event?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Feb 12, 2010)

3 and 5 are by far the best!


----------



## iAstonish (Feb 12, 2010)

3 is good, 5 is my favorite, and I liked the artistic concept behind 6.


----------



## brianT (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  I got a couple more shots at the very end of the torch relay, not as good as the ones from this morning though.  See below.



> enjoy the Games, Brian!
> hopefully get a moment to watch some coverage at some stage. for me the final image i find the most interesting - a fairly original idea that one. i like them all...good to see these!


The crowds were so large that I really couldn't aim at anything while looking through the viewfinder.  There were so many people taking pictures and some guy's camera is what I focused on.



> btw - i forget to ask - how many shots did you take of the event?


Total for the day about 180.  But that includes some random shots of police on horses.


----------



## matfoster (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks Brian. that final picture is great.


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 13, 2010)

I think 6 is brilliant.


----------



## Casshew (Feb 13, 2010)

I really love #6!


----------



## Foxman (Feb 13, 2010)

6 Is really fantastic...what a great idea.:thumbup:


----------



## Formatted (Feb 15, 2010)

mdtusz said:


> #5 is great! It's a shame the end of the flame is a bit cut out though.



Was exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------

